# Who went to Public/Private/Home school?



## Prufrock (Jun 30, 2009)

Given all the recent discussions of public- and home-schooling, I'm interested in the breakdown of where _you_ went to school (NOT where you send your kids).

Please do not debate the issue here. It is simply an informative poll.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 30, 2009)

12 years in public school (2 elementary, 1 junior high, 2 highschools)


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 30, 2009)

K-5 :Christian Private schools 
6-10 : Redford Public Schools
10-12 : Home School Through Christian Liberty Academy


----------



## Claudiu (Jun 30, 2009)

Public k-12, now community college


----------



## Houchens (Jun 30, 2009)

Public school, through high school. Attending a community college now.


----------



## Curt (Jun 30, 2009)

Public school through my first two degrees.


----------



## ubermadchen (Jun 30, 2009)

Parochial school pre-school through 1st grade then public school all the way, including undergrad and grad.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 30, 2009)

Public K-12, plus my bachelor's degree.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 30, 2009)

Public - 6 years
Private - through high school
Public/Private - college


----------



## Tripel (Jun 30, 2009)

K-12 : Private, Christian school
Undergrad : Public
Graduate : Private


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 30, 2009)

Public school for everything except some classes from the local seminary: K-12, undergrad years in Humanities, Music, and Physics, B.S. in Soil Chemistry, Grad School in Agronomy, J.D., LL.M. 

But I have to say that the most important stuff I learned was either taught to me by my parents or through self-study. School was just a set of hurdles placed before me to keep me from getting into trouble.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2009)

Other than my three years at SWBTS, all public...including a BA and a MLIS.


----------



## Claudiu (Jun 30, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Given all the recent discussions of public- and home-schooling, I'm interested in the breakdown of where _you_ went to school (NOT where you send your kids).
> 
> Please do not debate the issue here. It is simply an informative poll.



Good idea.
I was wondering the same thing for a while.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 30, 2009)

1-5 public; 6-12 private [I voted other; did both; college public, Texas A&M].


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 30, 2009)

Paroled from the public school system in 1972


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 30, 2009)

Private (Catholic) school K-6
Public 7-12
Public University (SUNY Buffalo)
Private Grad school (UChicago for MA)
Public Law School (Michigan)
Private Seminary (RTS)


----------



## Wayne (Jun 30, 2009)

It would be interesting to see the poll reconfigured to take in to account the age of the respondents.

My guess is that everyone older than 35 pretty much went to public or private schools. Prior to the 1980's you were a _real_ radical if you homeschooled. Home schooling didn't really begin to come into its own until about 35-40 years ago.

Cornelius Van Til, by the way, was a big supporter of private Christian schools.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 30, 2009)

Public elementary, jr high and high school (Oak Harbor HS, WA, '87)
Private college, BA (Whitman College '91)
Private university, PhD (Northwestern University '97)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 30, 2009)

Public schools K-12, Cranford High School (Cranford, NJ) '64.
Kean University (Union, NJ), BA-Math, '68.


----------



## chbrooking (Jun 30, 2009)

I had to choose other because I went to catholic school 1-4, public school 5-8, and 2 different private (non-religious) schools 9-12. I was a bad character, and nobody wanted me.


----------



## matt01 (Jun 30, 2009)

K-1 private 
2-12 public
private (christian) college
private (Romanist) graduate school


----------



## Jen (Jun 30, 2009)

All of the above:

Pre-6th -- local Christian school
7-10 -- homeschooled (Got my equivalency certificate and gave up on high school as soon as it was legal)
Post-secondary -- A.A. from the local JC and my A.B. from the University of California (graduated in '06)


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 30, 2009)

I am 34, I went to publik Skool. I made the Dean's List and didn't even try because the standards were so low and I skipped about 10% of my year and only went consistently during football and wrestling season (which was 2/3rd of the year I guess).


----------



## ZackF (Jun 30, 2009)

Public k through bachelors.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 30, 2009)

Public K-B.A.


----------



## smhbbag (Jun 30, 2009)

> I am 34, I went to publik Skool. I made the Dean's List and didn't even try because the standards were so low and I skipped about 10% of my year and only went consistently during football and wrestling season (which was 2/3rd of the year I guess).



Similar story here at a Christian high school. We didn't have practices or games on Wednesdays so that folks could go to church. You could only practice or play games if you went to school on that day.

So, it became an assumed thing in my class that I would not be there on Wednesdays, because there was no reason for me to go. It got to the point my teachers would actually reschedule tests away from Wednesdays, because they knew I would not be there  

One time, a teacher greeted me in class with a "What are you doing here?! Glad to have you" sort of sarcasm. It was Tuesday, but she thought it was Wednesday 

There's no way I should've been able to get away with any of the stuff I did (or, rather, did not do - like homework, papers, and reading assignments). I graduated with a 4.0, having never read a single fiction book or short story (honestly), and never really doing any homework other than math, because she was the only teacher who kept me accountable for it.

It only got worse in college. Friends would jokingly ask how many times I planned to go to a particular class. My only answer: "How many tests are there?"


----------



## Herald (Jun 30, 2009)

Public school. It made me the man I am today. doh!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 30, 2009)

Recovering public school inmate 92.
Private College 97.


----------



## Timothy William (Jun 30, 2009)

Anglican school k-2
government school 3-5
Methodist school 6
Baptist school 7-10
different Methodist school 11-12

government universities for 5 years.

Amazingly enough, the government school was about the best of the five. The Baptist school had some very intelligent students, and the second Methodist school had very good resources. Both those two had fairly good teachers. But each also had some major problems, especially with arrogance.


----------



## reformedcop (Jun 30, 2009)

Public School (K-12) (Redwood HS '90)

Community College

Public all the way!


----------



## Theognome (Jun 30, 2009)

Public school, no college.

Theognome


----------



## Curt (Jun 30, 2009)

In light of the requests for ages, I will update my post.

I am 64. I started public school in 1950.
I graduated from a public high school in 1962.

Then I went to state colleges/universities for my BS and my MA.

To seminaries (private, of course) round out my formal education with the M.Div and D.Min.


----------



## Confessor (Jun 30, 2009)

Kindergarten @ a Catholic school (my parents very strictly kept me away from praying to Mary, etc., and my teacher was a Baptist), 1-12 @ a public school, and I will be graduating from my private, secular university in 2012...if the world doesn't end, that is.


----------



## Jeff Allen (Jun 30, 2009)

I will date myself. public elementary 1 through 8 small southern town. We read the bible in class, prayed, and the teachers paddled the students. I got bit by a wasp near my eye and one of the teachers took her cigarrette and made a tobbaco patch for my eye. 


There after public through college in California.


----------



## christianyouth (Jun 30, 2009)

@ a Baptist teaching at a Catholic school!

Ben, I admit I'm really surprised to hear that you went to a public school. You must have had some very good teachers.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to public school, and got educated by myself in my extra time.


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jun 30, 2009)

K-12 public schools

State College right now. Hoping to graduate it in the fall. 

Seminary after...


----------



## wallingj (Jun 30, 2009)

K-12 Public
BS - Private
Currently attending private for a MAR


----------



## Nate (Jun 30, 2009)

Parochial K-12
Public undergrad (Grand Valley State Univ)
Public grad (U of Michigan)


----------



## BJClark (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to a Christian Kindergarten, and the rest public..up to CC..(I graduated in '81)


----------



## Idelette (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to public school...K through BA.


----------



## westminken (Jun 30, 2009)

Kindergarten- Senior High-Public (Uvalde High School) Class of 1993

Undergrad- Southwest Texas Junior College, Sul Ross State University- Rio Grande College, Dallas Baptist University ( Class of 2002)

Graduate- WTS Dallas/Redeemer Theological Seminary


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 30, 2009)

K-2 in DOD Schools in Germany
3rd in Montgomery, AL Public School
4-6 at Bonnie Ohl Elementary Public School, Highland, CA
7-8 at Wedgewood Middle School, Fort Worth Public Schools
9-12 at Nolan Catholic High School, Fort Worth
Undergraduate at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute (Private)
Officer Candidate School, Quantico, VA (Public)
The Basic School, Quantico, VA (Public)
Basic Communications Officer Course, Quantico, VA (Public)
Expeditionary Warfare School (Non-resident, Public)
Naval Postgraduate School, Monterey, CA (Public)
Advanced Communications and Information Systems Course, Quantico, VA (Public)
Command and Staff College, Quantico, VA (Public)
New Geneva Theological Seminary (Ongoing, Private)


----------



## smhbbag (Jun 30, 2009)

Given recent conversation, I think the poll would be more useful if it were divided into these three:

1)Government Schools and Secular Private Schools
2) Christian Schools
3)Christian Home Schools

There really is no difference between a private secular education and a government one. Besides price. So there may be a good number of people marking 'private' when that doesn't mean Christian, although that's usually the way it's taken.


----------



## steven-nemes (Jun 30, 2009)

Confessor said:


> Kindergarten @ a Catholic school (my parents very strictly kept me away from praying to Mary, etc., and my teacher was a Baptist), 1-12 @ a public school, and I will be graduating from my private, secular university in 2012...if the world doesn't end, that is.



I didn't know you and I were the same age... I thought you were already one year into college.


Public school K-12; now going to Arizona State University.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (Jun 30, 2009)

I went to public K-12, and in fact it was there that I heard about the puritans through the book "The Scarlet Letter". They kept talking about "Providence", which intrigued me. I googled and ended up here on the PB!

It was the best thing I learned there.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jun 30, 2009)

Public school 1-12, A.A., B.S., and M.Ed.
Private school for M.Div. and current M.Th.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 30, 2009)

Grades 1 & 2 public (2 different schools)
Grades 2 - 6 private (2 different schools)
Grade 7 public
Grade 8 private
Grade 9 DOD school (public)
Grade 10 private - expelled
Grade 11 correspondence (ancient version of home-school)
Grade 12 public school adult ed
Then.... GED!
Some college at public comm. coll.

None Christian


----------



## Skyler (Jun 30, 2009)

Home schooled. It's why I am where I am today. 

edit:

A.A.S., private(i.e., non-government funded) school. B.S. in progress, ditto.


----------



## TimV (Jun 30, 2009)

California all the way, Kindergarten through 12th public, two years Junior College and another three Cal Polytech, BSc agriculture.


----------



## Berean (Jun 30, 2009)

Kindergarten - Public
1-8 - Catholic
High School - Public
University - Public B.A.


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 30, 2009)

K-12 - Homeschooled (Bless my mother)
B.A. -Public State School 

My parents (mostly my mum, but dad helped too) have homeschooled all of us (4) all the way through. My mother has two years left - my youngest brother is 16 - and she is chomping at the bit to be done!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 30, 2009)

Nursery school: Anglican (St Paul's)
Kindergarten: Central Public
1-8: Dundas Calvin Christian School (CRC)
9-12: Hamilton District Christian High (CRC)
13: Westdale High (Public)
B.A.: Oklahoma Baptist University (Oklahoman Southern Baptists - oh what a trip that was!)
MBL (unfinished): UNISA (University of South Africa)


----------



## Ruby (Jun 30, 2009)

Years 1 - 7 Public
Years 8 - 12 Private Boarding School


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ruby said:


> Years 8 - 12 Private Boarding School



That's pretty unique.


----------



## beej6 (Jun 30, 2009)

Private preschool - 8th gr.
Public HS (specialized academic)


----------



## Wayne (Jun 30, 2009)

I whent to public sckools all the way threw callidge

Thats ware I learned to write good.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Jul 1, 2009)

Homeschooled from pre-K all the way up to high school graduation (2006).
Public college (community + state college) BS in Business Admin.
About to start at Westminster West (I guess that would be considered private) for MDiv; anticipated grad date: 2012.

-----Added 7/1/2009 at 01:40:04 EST-----

BTW, homeschooling is gaining popularity quickly, even among "non-religious" folks.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Jul 1, 2009)

public 1 - B.S. (never did K).


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 1, 2009)

is public the one were we got snack n recess n sumtimes wachedc movies? I think thats the 1 i did.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Jul 1, 2009)

Private Secular School K- 2nd grade


Public school 2nd - 12th grade


State school for first year of college (Univ. of California Santa Barbara)


Catholic/Secular School for the rest of college (DePaul University)


State school for graduate school (University of Arizona)

I worked my butt off because I was competing against kids who were going to Harvard, Stanford and Yale and came from educated family backgrounds. I took AP (Advanced Placement or college level) classes every year since 10th grade, and went to summer school every summer. There was also this sort of progenial pressure to take advantage of the opportunities to accomplish everything my parents, grand parents, great grandparents, etc could not do


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 1, 2009)

Public school


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 1, 2009)

Homeschool -- & the academic rigor of my training should be evident in that I thank Prufrock for the clarity and ease of use of this poll, as I've thought about polling this subject too. Inevitably though my polls wind up requiring a user's manual -- for instance, my envisioned draft was actually tripartate, with three separate polls for those who have spent the majority of their education in the three various systems, and each individual poll would have had the maximum number of options reflecting ratios of years one could have spent at other types of institutions. Though I may eventually have settled on a sleek user interface like this (a 'click all that apply'):

PcS: PK/K
PcS: 6 years
PcS: 7 plus years
PcS: 5 minus years
PtS: PK/K
PtS: 6 years
PtS: 7 plus
PtS: 5 minus
HS: PK/K (and etc etc)

And then I would have posted my explanatory poll post in which I explain the initials for all the options at length with a note about how the information will be viewable by all, but it would have shown up without the actual poll -- eliciting initiatory comments to that effect. Whereas this poll and the seamlessly wedded poll comments have made the process look easy. Paul you have hypothetically lifted a great burden from my shoulders, possibly from your own shoulders and the shoulders of all who would have been afflicted with viewing my polless explanatory post. You _may_ have saved an unquantifiable amount of humanity a few moments, or in my case, at least a half an hour, of fruitless mumbling. The world owes you a debt for which there is an unknown APR. (though I could poll opinions on it -- in five linked threads -- spanning several forums, staggering in visual breadth and the toll it would take on the human capacity for endurance . . . with 30 pages of instructions in Japanese . . . )


----------



## RTaron (Jul 1, 2009)

K - BS degree . California Public.


----------

